
A Map Showing Every Single Cargo Ship in the World - nzp
http://digg.com/2016/every-ship-in-the-world
======
tonylemesmer
if you drag the slider to just after mid August, there are some ships dashing
across the Sahara and Saudi deserts!

~~~
dalke
Well spotted. There are also ships crossing Spain at other times.

My guess is the data points are linearly interpolated, and there were no
transponder points for a long period of time.

